# Best tire for me???



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

What would be a good set of tires for my p360?? I do mostly hard pack and trial riding, the lighter the tire the better.. Stock size is 25x8-12 and 25x10x12, Thanx in advance

BTW was looking at mud lites but heard bad thing about them on hard pack...
also looked at gbc dirt devil, but im confused.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

if ur not pure mud id have to say zillas.. great tire.. i think you will find a fair bit of people who will agree they are a very solid tire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BigHorns. Hands down.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank u sir's^^ lol, will look into those


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Big horns, zillas are a mud tire.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Arent bighorns on the heavy list?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

K a w a s a k i 360 said:


> Arent bighorns on the heavy list?


The 25s aren't bad. You could go with the 2.0s, they are a little lighter yet. There are a ton of tire choices out there for trailing though.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

yea alot of people go with BH for tral/hardpack.. will keep searching, thanx

Any input on Dirt devils?

or

Bearclaws?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BearClaws are great trail tires too.. I had some once and loved them.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Used to run some little 23" Dirtdevils on the backs of some 220/250 Kawi Bayou's back in the day... Big ATVs werent popular then lol. Those tires did ok if you got into some mud, but wore and rode really good on hard pack....we lived on a dirt road so thats where they were rode the most.

Far as Mud lites, I've had a set of 28s on my old 650 SRA....rode great, good hardpack and light mud tires, I just decided they wouldn't follow the big boys so I got rid of em. My dad has been riding a set of 27" Mud lites since 07 when he bought his 750 new and loved them...., wasn't until last year that I talked him into gettin a set of 29.5 laws and now he won't go back lol. (Laws/Backs are just popular out here, not trying to talk you into them)

My step dad has rode nothing but Mud lites on all of their hondas, until recently when he bought a new Teryx and found a good deal on some Swamp lites, which he likes on the side by side. He'd recommend the mud lites to anybody that wanted them. 

I've heard nothing but good about the Zillas also, but they are more agressive than the mud lite... I think you just ought to go to a dealer and look at the tires in person and see which ones you really like, its what I would do.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanx for the info guys...


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Well Zillas are smooth as can be on hard pack dirt, Grass, Gravel.... And there is no way id consider a zilla a mud only tire..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> Well Zillas are smooth as can be on hard pack dirt, Grass, Gravel.... And there is no way id consider a zilla a mud only tire..


 I agree...lots of people use them for all types of riding...and love them.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

For a 360, trail riding, I'd definitely recomend the Big Horn 2.0 It is not much heavier than stock and rides even better than the regular Big Horn


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

i have zilla's on mine right now love them for trail riding but im selling mine and getting a taller more mud tire still looking for the set i want i got mine stock and wish i would of got 27's i would recommending going a size or to bigger if u go with the zilla's b/c there not true to there size


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanx guyz... still looking around. Zillas look good too! Keep on posting


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a new set of 27" Dirt Devil XT's in my garage on STI HD2 wheels. I have to say my next trail/mud tires will be those. I'm impressed with them.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

So many badazz tires out there!! hard to make a decision


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

swamp fox? not a bad tire for the money


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone know anything about the CST Abuzz? Looks like a decent tire. Good looking tread, lightweight and 6 ply. Says they are made by maxxis. Best thing is they are cheap.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DLB said:


> Best thing is they are cheap.


Gota save up for that new Commander....lol


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Gota save up for that new Commander....lol


:agreed::lol: Expect I was reading something tonight about guys having rear diff problems with them...better wait till BRP works out the bugs!


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Any1 heard about trailfinder tires? They look decent... http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/ti...E&utm_medium=Shopping&utm_campaign=FroogleCSE


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

I just put Kenda Road-Go's on my Brute and so far I like them a lot. I ride pavement and gravel/hard pack.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

ttt..


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well decided to go with the BC.. 26x12x12's, will see how they do once they arrive..


----------

